# can someone help???



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

I need help getting my location to update on beautiful widgets. It's not updating when I go to a different city and it's driving me crazy.... even when I do a manual refresh. anyone willing to share their settings with me?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

What phone/rom are you running?


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Isnt this a widely known problem in aosp roms? Or am i thinking of something else?

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

BW had an issue with Google weather asking the server for info constantly, but think that was fixed. The accuweather wasn't keeping updated or precise in its location but I haven't seen any problems with it for awhile.

You could try checking box for geolocation, then going to advanced and "forcing" geolocation and see if that helps.

Using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------

